# Honda Civic Type-R GT meets Fusso Dark



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

My mate called me the other day to say that some inconsiderate person had left a small scuff on his door whilst he was at the shops.

I said I would have a look and whilst I was at it, give his car a wash and some of my new Soft99 Fusso Dark 

Anyhoo, on with the show...

How the car looked when it arrived;





































And here is the offending scuff;





































As always, started off the wheels using G101 and various brushes including Vikans and Wheel Woolies










Gave them a hit with Iron-X and Tardis (only Iron-X pics)



















Car was then snowfoamed using Angelwax FastFoam










Results after snowfoam










Car was then washed using 2BM and Britemax Clean Max



















Gave the wheels a quick coating of Gyeon Wetcoat










Car after being dried with towel and Metro Vac Sidekick










There were various marks and scuffs that I managed to treat using a light combo via DA of Megs 205 and a CG MF finishing pad

Before










After










I then gave the car a coating of Soft99 Fusso Dark...love it just as much as the light...didn't notice much difference in the two to be honest










Finished shots
































































I went to move the car and noticed that the interior was bogging too...being the OCD'er that I am...I couldn't resist lol




























Final finished shots lol




























Plastics were treated with AF Revive, Tyres with CarPro PERL, Interior plastics with AF Dressle and glass with Fleetfield Glass Cleaner.

Just to let everyone know...the car still is full of swirls and scratches but I wasn't trying to get these all out...my mate is going to get me this back soon for a 2-day sesh with my Rupes  This was purely to put some life back into the car :thumb:

Having a Type-S myself, I love a Civic and this was no exception...beauty!

Thanks for viewing, hope you enjoyed.

Cheers
V3


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

looks great! how do you find gyeon wet coat on the wheels, in terms of durability?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks great, nice motor:thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

halam said:


> looks great! how do you find gyeon wet coat on the wheels, in terms of durability?


Cheers!

Not long to be honest, a couple of weeks at most


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi car does look shiny in after pics of course perfect light for that.

If I had critique for next write up you showed one scuff but no after shots other would of been good to see better after picture of it also showed very dirty heal mat but no afters just overmat on top still nice thing to do for your m8 now if only more of my m8s would come do mine its always them asking me :thumb:

looking forward to see it after the rupes session as nighthawk black not the easiest paint to refine down nicely


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Look at the gloss!!!!!!!!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi car does look shiny in after pics of course perfect light for that.
> 
> If I had critique for next write up you showed one scuff but no after shots other would of been good to see better after picture of it also showed very dirty heal mat but no afters just overmat on top still nice thing to do for your m8 now if only more of my m8s would come do mine its always them asking me :thumb:
> 
> looking forward to see it after the rupes session as nighthawk black not the easiest paint to refine down nicely


Cheers fella! Always good to have some constructive feedback...

I know, I was annoyed at myself for not taking an after picture of the scuff mark but I did manage to get it out. And as for the interior pic of the finished heel mat, again, it wasn't until I uploaded the pics I took that I realised I never had a clean pic :wall:

Yeah, I have a crystal black civic myself and thats tricky too...Honda paint is just crap though IMO


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

V3nom said:


> Cheers fella! Always good to have some constructive feedback...
> 
> I know, I was annoyed at myself for not taking an after picture of the scuff mark but I did manage to get it out. And as for the interior pic of the finished heel mat, again, it wasn't until I uploaded the pics I took that I realised I never had a clean pic :wall:
> 
> Yeah, I have a crystal black civic myself and thats tricky too...Honda paint is just crap though IMO


Ill swap you I am doing a black nissan GTR R35 this week that has had an extremely hard life and hand on heart I am hating it you only have to touch the paint it scratches I think it just might be the worst paint I have ever worked on.

I know many a time I have realised I have missed shots that I should of taken but when concentrating on getting a job done you do forget


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Well done looks very nice


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

didnt think black was the best colour for the fn2 type r but this has made me think again !! lovely job


----------



## TSL 333 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice shiny exhaust tips!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice lad, did you find Fusso filled the lighter swirls?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

shaunwistow said:


> Very nice lad, did you find Fusso filled the lighter swirls?


Sure did mate! Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:

I`m deffo going to have to try Fusso Dark.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

O`Neil said:


> Looks great :thumb:
> 
> I`m deffo going to have to try Fusso Dark.


Dark or Light...they're both excellent products :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks amazing,Well Done :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Good job mate


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Jeezo, bandwidth exceeded  who else do people use other than photobucket?


----------

